# Bath/ Grooming frequency?



## Dexter_themaltese (Nov 3, 2013)

How often should I give dexter baths? I wouldn't mind doing every week but I've heard it's not recommended? 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I bathe mine every week without any problems


----------



## Dexter_themaltese (Nov 3, 2013)

Really? He's been itching a lot and I'm afraid to dry out his skin with too many baths? I'm training him to potty outside so he starts getting dirty quicker lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

About every week here. Think how often you wash your hair. Are you using a good dog shampoo?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Once a week here too! A good shampoo and conditioner rinsed very well.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I bathe my malts and yorkie once a week....the long coat chi has "fur" and doesn't need a bath for at least a month! ...but she sheds...:w00t:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I do it once a week, I have found my favorite shampoo and conditioner is either Earth Bath or Spa Lavish.


----------



## Dexter_themaltese (Nov 3, 2013)

Oh wow I was not aware I used this shampoo and also didn't know I should use condition? What brands work good for you guys?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dexter_themaltese (Nov 3, 2013)

shellbeme said:


> I do it once a week, I have found my favorite shampoo and conditioner is either Earth Bath or Spa Lavish.


Great ill look for those Friday thank you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I bathe Chrissy and Snuggles every 7-10 days. I use Earth Bath for Snuggles and Espree for Chrissy.


----------



## Dexter_themaltese (Nov 3, 2013)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I bathe Chrissy and Snuggles every 7-10 days. I use Earth Bath for Snuggles and Espree for Chrissy.


What's the difference?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

I bath Cashmere once a month, but she gets very smelly in the meantime, so maybe I should do that more often.

If your pup has sensitive skin, maybe your vet can recommend something delicate? I think there are some hypoallergenic products for dogs.
And maybe you can try dressing him in coat when he's going outside, especially if it's wet, it keeps Cashmere's coat more dry and clean.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I bathe Emma about once a week and use either Pure Paws or Chris Christensen products. If you want something you can pick up at a local store, you could try Earthbath or Tropiclean - those are two brands I've heard being recommended.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Bailey&Me said:


> I bathe Emma about once a week and use either Pure Paws or Chris Christensen products. If you want something you can pick up at a local store, you could try Earthbath or Tropiclean - those are two brands I've heard being recommended.


Are you sure we are not the same person with the same dogs ?? :HistericalSmiley: I use exactly the same!! I want to suggest to everyone that in between shampoos you can use Chris Christensen Shampoo that you don't have to rinse out and to me that is a miracle worker in between --- The best shampoo so far I have used is Pure Paws NEW SILK shampoo and conditioner comes in a black bottle and says SILK. I also have been flat ironing her on 250- Hugs to Emma and Bailey -


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

7-10 days is what I usually do but Ace doesn't go outside.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Chardy said:


> Are you sure we are not the same person with the same dogs ?? :HistericalSmiley: I use exactly the same!! I want to suggest to everyone that in between shampoos you can use Chris Christensen Shampoo that you don't have to rinse out and to me that is a miracle worker in between --- The best shampoo so far I have used is Pure Paws NEW SILK shampoo and conditioner comes in a black bottle and says SILK. I also have been flat ironing her on 250- Hugs to Emma and Bailey -


Hahaa! Hey, what's Emma doing over there in your siggie!? :HistericalSmiley:hahaha. I love that Emma has a twin here! Yup, we love PP and CC products. I haven't used the silk basics line yet but have been wanting to try it out. I like to buy the trial sized bottles first to test products out - I saw on the PP site they added a trial pack for the silk basics line but it isn't available yet.


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

Lily goes to the groomer every 6 weeks and in between I give her a bath once a week. I use Spa Lavish - love the smell!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Bailey&Me said:


> Hahaa! Hey, what's Emma doing over there in your siggie!? :HistericalSmiley:hahaha. I love that Emma has a twin here! Yup, we love PP and CC products. I haven't used the silk basics line yet but have been wanting to try it out. I like to buy the trial sized bottles first to test products out - I saw on the PP site they added a trial pack for the silk basics line but it isn't available yet.


Private message me your address. I will send you out some so you can try. You will love it.


----------



## Dexter_themaltese (Nov 3, 2013)

I've seen the sample sizes at the pet store ill try them out and let you guy know how it went.... Dexter is going to his first groomer visit tomorrow expect pictures !  I'm nervous I don't know how he's going react -__- 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## m_shuman (Jun 27, 2013)

I bathe Remi once a week too. I use Pantene to wash him and Suave tear free kids shampoo for his face. I love to smell him when he is freshly bathed and blown dry. I brush him every night and wash his face every morning.


----------

